# How important is the pouch material?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was shooting my Aluminum Boy Shot on Steroids when the tubes broke. Put on a new set with a Suoer Pouch from Ray Shot. The ammo seemed to fly straighter than with the old pouch. The old pouch was very soft and pliable, not sure who made it. The new Super pouch was thicker and more rigid. Am I thinking correctly that with the stiffer pouch the realease is better, or was it a coincidence.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

The super sure pouches break in nicely and get softer to. I made a lot of different material and shapes of pouches. But always find I have a rayshot super sure pouch on my main slinger. Great slingshot pouches that last and last and consistently tear up the target.

Like anything consistency will be what affects your shooting so technique, and a nice setup (bands,slinger,pouch) ,and a lot of practice will always yield the best results.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm interested to hear the group's reply to this one. I've found that if I switch out bandsets, my accuracy can suddenly plummet. Surely -- I think? -- has to do with how the pouch slips out from each finger/knuckle surface, whether it's prone to drag a smidge more on the pad of the thumb, or slip a little more quickly off the knuckle, or whatever.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

BC-Slinger said:


> The super sure pouches break in nicely and get softer to. I made a lot of different material and shapes of pouches. But always find I have a rayshot super sure pouch on my main slinger. Great slingshot pouches that last and last and consistently tear up the target.
> 
> Like anything consistency will be what affects your shooting so technique, and a nice setup (bands,slinger,pouch) ,and a lot of practice will always yield the best results.
> 
> ...


b.c i tried to send you a pm your box must be full


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Try again my friend i removed a bunch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> I was shooting my Aluminum Boy Shot on Steroids when the tubes broke. Put on a new set with a Suoer Pouch from Ray Shot. The ammo seemed to fly straighter than with the old pouch. The old pouch was very soft and pliable, not sure who made it. The new Super pouch was thicker and more rigid. Am I thinking correctly that with the stiffer pouch the realease is better, or was it a coincidence.


What made me start making pouches was the frustration of pouches breaking mid life of a band set, and stretching unevenly. Even though I was a newbie I was pretty sure my shots were going off when the pouch was stretching unevenly.

Hence I felt what I was making was worth offering my fellow enthusiasts with the idea that I do all the search for good hides, utilize the better parts of the hides and produce die cut pouches. IE take all the work out of the pouch end of the equation.

So I do like a good bit of leather between my ammo and fingers. Yes I feel there is value to a good pouch.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Ray shot, the super pouch just seems to release better for me. To me the cleaner the release the more accurate the ammo. There are so many variables in the accuracy of a slingshot. I was just curious.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Their is no doubt in my mind a good pouch makes a huge difference. I can not shoot the soft flimsy pouches that come as standard on some slingshots. so I just give them away and put on a good one. When My super sure Roo pouch gets to flimsy it is replaced. Also I find I like the hole to be half the size of the ammo. So if I shoot 3/8" ammo I like a 3/16" pouch hole.  1/2" ammo= 1/4" pouch hole  I love the roo leather the best lamb is secound


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Their is no doubt in my mind a good pouch makes a huge difference. I can not shoot the soft flimsy pouches that come as standard on some slingshots. so I just give them away and put on a good one. When My super sure Roo pouch gets to flimsy it is replaced. Also I find I like the hole to be half the size of the ammo. So if I shoot 3/8" ammo I like a 3/16" pouch hole.  1/2" ammo= 1/4" pouch hole  I love the roo leather the best lamb is secound


Oh I have a special lambskin slingshot pouch I have to send you, since you specifically mentioned it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks can-opener, thought I was losing what mind I have left(-:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> Thanks can-opener, thought I was losing what mind I have left(-:


Nooooooo comment!!! :neener: :rofl:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good one GrayWolf(-: I have half a mind to give you a piece of my mind, if you don't mind. (-: Sorry, couldn't resist. I have to be honest, Wolfeeeeee is one of the finest people I've ever met. When you meet him it's like you've known him all your life. All the best to you and your family Ole Grey one


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Their is no doubt in my mind a good pouch makes a huge difference. I can not shoot the soft flimsy pouches that come as standard on some slingshots. so I just give them away and put on a good one. When My super sure Roo pouch gets to flimsy it is replaced. Also I find I like the hole to be half the size of the ammo. So if I shoot 3/8" ammo I like a 3/16" pouch hole.  1/2" ammo= 1/4" pouch hole  I love the roo leather the best lamb is secound
> ...


Really, that is all it takes?

I like roo leather 2nd best but like $1 million dollars better.

There, I specifically mentioned it.
Waiting...


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Tag said:


> I was shooting my Aluminum Boy Shot on Steroids when the tubes broke. Put on a new set with a Suoer Pouch from Ray Shot. The ammo seemed to fly straighter than with the old pouch. The old pouch was very soft and pliable, not sure who made it. The new Super pouch was thicker and more rigid. Am I thinking correctly that with the stiffer pouch the realease is better, or was it a coincidence.


Hey Tag,

Like many have already said... The pouch definitely matters.  A little too much stretch in the material can make a big difference when trying to hit a target 33 ft away. And if one is not careful a pouch that is thin and soft can contribute to an incorrect grip on the ammo and thus an uneven release* however* that's not necessarily the pouches fault. In my experience (for what its worth), if you work on the release (ie. gripping on top of the ammo instead of in front of the ammo), a soft and pliable pouch shouldn't be much of an issue unless the material begins to somehow get in the path of the ammo. This can *sometimes* happen with a soft pouch that is too long. In which case you could try a smaller pouch. I have experienced this issue with a pouch that was very soft and much too long, causing very inconsistent shooting. To fix that problem I asked the forum for advice and now make a 2" X 1/2" Kangaroo leather pouch for shooting 3/8" & 7/16" steel. Problem solved.

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

i thought my suspicions were correct on the pouch, I just wanted to make sure. With all the trouble I experienced on my release I am going to make sure I get it as close to perfect as I can. Thanks SamuraiSamoht, I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah pouch material madders I had some thick buffalo leather kicking around the house and decided to make pouches out of it, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. I use steer hide now and find it to work quite nicely.

-prototype.x


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I've looked everywhere for my favorite pouch leather but always end up just making my own.
Preparation of the leather is most important, and that's the reason for my motto,

"It rubs the lotion on its skin or else gets the hose again".


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i made some pouches out of 1 inch nylon webbing just out of curiosity . a bad release would give unbelievable

flyers , especially with marbles . i assume cause the material is so slick . stopped fooling with them cause i was

afraid of a return to sender or something . live and learn----------------

professionally made pouches from `ray shot ` tex shooter , e shot , simple shot ,etc

don`t cost that much and always give great results-----


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im new to the pouch topic but i do likemthe kangaroo leather that simple shot makes the biggest is 3/4 x 2 in. This i discovered works best for the ammo i use an amalgum of projectiles. Mainlt steel marbles cylander shaped wheel bearings nuts etc. They seem to shoot well with these pouches .


----------

